# The ONLY Solution



## jb007 (Jun 9, 2002)

I look at this board and all I see is one failed remedy after another ... pills, pills, pills ... preceded by the advice of a doctor or a friend.Organized medicine has no real solution to the problem of prolonged constipation. Their advice is to over medicate on drugs and then do surgery.I treat my condition solely with holistic measures, the most important of which are regular colon hydro-therapy sessions (or colonics)performed by a certified, trained professional.This procedure takes about 45 minutes, during which the colon therapist back-flushes the colon with purified water - this is the only sure-fire way to clear out years of accumulated waste, gas and mucous. A new patient typically requires 1-3 sessions to cleanse their colon.This is not a radical measure - colonics have been around for centuries - Princess Di was a big proponent of this practice. My colon therapist has more work than she can handle and 90% of her patients are long-time repeat customers.Colonics kept me out of the hospital and away from almost certain death - we all know how bad it's been for us - I recall a morning several years ago when I awoke in tears from the misery of an obstructed bowel.I'm willing to share my success against this debilitately condition with anyone who will listen. I'm very anti-organized medicine on this topic because I tried everything, all to no avail. My colon therapist has also told of repeated visits by persons who had colon surgery and now claim their condition is actually worse.So many people are wasting their time chasing doctors and surgery and drugs - if only they would open their mind and consider holistic measures instead. It's really amazing - the avwerage American regularly chugs down beer, hard liquor, corrosive sludge like hamburgers and burritos, black coffee with cream and sugar, junk food, refined starches - the list goes on and on. But in spite of this "diet", they view colon hydro-therapy as a radical procedure - all it entails is back-flushing the colon with purified water.There is an alternative, there is an answer ... and I'm living it !!!!Doug C.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Makes a lot of sence D.G. I will look into this.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Well, I have had many colonics over the past years and, yes they often have helped but if I am in a bad place with pain & spasms, even a colonic doesn't always flush me out. Also it is important to take probiotits (according to the woman who is my colon therapist) afterwards, because repeated colonics do disturb the beneficial bacteria. So, it is another helpful route to relief & hopefully health but is not the be all, end all. J


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Doug,


> quote:This procedure takes about 45 minutes, during which the colon therapist back-flushes the colon with purified water - this is the only sure-fire way to clear out years of accumulated waste, gas and mucous. A new patient typically requires 1-3 sessions to cleanse their colon.


What's the difference if you take purified water in an enema (enema bag) yourself? Would you explain it a little more please? I'm taking it that it is a lot more complex since it takes 45min. and you couldn't accomplish this yourself? Do you ever feel faint from this? Thanks! Gayle


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Makes a lot of sence D.G. I will look into this.


It not only does *not* make sense. It could be dangerous...







See http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelate...ics/gastro.html for the details.


----------



## jb007 (Jun 9, 2002)

This is just the kind of comment I would expect to hear from a member of the organized medical community. Of course, no MD is going to endorse the practice of colon hydro-therapy. If it were embraced by the medical community, it would eventually supplant the need for drugs and often unnecessary surgery.You people are in bed with pharmaceutical companies and you also love to cut - even when not necessary.And please explain to me why some people actually claim their condition is worse AFTER surgery?Lastly - I've had hundreds of colonics over the past 10 years - never had any pain and I think your danger sign is nothing more than a scare-tactic.The truth is, drugs and surgery just don't work - they're nothing more than expensive band-aids.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

Not to be offensive or anything, but regardless of how long this procedure has been performed, what is so natural about colonic hydrotherapy? I really don't think there is anything "natural" about it.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Thanks Flux for the info. Yes it sounds like it can be very dangerous. I heard that the "cleansing" removes feces that have been stuck there for years? I don't beleive that, it might take a few days but years? I read (forgot the name of the book-library) that a woman got this cleansing and black feces that had been stuck for years came out, that the amount was enough to fill a pail, this can't be true.


----------



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

For once, let's PLEASE listen to Flux. This is a VERY BAD IDEA. I went through this 4 times myself, and it did no good whatsoever. There is absolutely no medical evidence that waste matter builds up on the inside of the colon. I know a lot of us are Anti Western Medicine, but this is pretty simple - stuff doesn't get stuck in there for years (unless you have an obstruction or something, which would require drastic medical attention) or else it would show up on X-rays and during surgery. After my first few treatments I was a believer in it, even though I didn't feel any better, just because I saw the stuff that was coming out of me, and felt that it surely must be doing some good. Then I realized that what was happening was that stuff that hadn't been fully "processed" and wasn't ready to come out was what I was seeing; that's why it looked so weird. So, in conclusion, Just Don't Do It.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

There's just something really unnatural about some person "flushing" me out......DG not all doctors are out to get us. Just because you haven't been "fixed" yet doesnt mean all doctors are evil people out to make a buck. The person giving you colonics is not giving you a one time cure she is making you go time and tme again so how do you know shes not out for a buck?


----------



## jb007 (Jun 9, 2002)

What's natural about colonics is that drugs and surgery are not used to evacuate the colon - just purified water.Secondly, it may not be right for everybody, I'll give you that much. But to throw a blanket statement over the concept and call it categorically inappropriate is selfish on your part.Third, my belief is that there is no fix as of yet for IBS - I did not propose colon hydro-therapy as an end-all - just the best way to clear the colon that won't cooperate.Lastly, you all better get used to hearing this song and dance from me - 'cause regular colonics have saved my life, kept me out of the damn hospitals and perhaps prevented me from dying.Those of you who trash this may very well continue to suffer with your drug cocktails - so go ahead a do it - be the first on your block to turn your intestinal tract into a superfund site.Drugs and surgery may work for the short-term - but they are no long term solution.


----------



## jb007 (Jun 9, 2002)

One more - fecal waste DOES NOT show up on an x-ray.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Carlson may be on to something here as far as severe constipation is concerned - ie.the type that leads people to consider surgery.However,for those of us with less severe but never-the-less troublesome constant struggles with the problem,I can't see how it can help.The solution surely lies in something that gets the intestine to contract and function normally,so that loads of waste matter does not build up.I had a session of colonics years ago hoping it would leave me feeling revitalized and refreshed like everyone said.In fact,it was a complete waste of time and money(money I could ill afford at the time but was prepared to shell out in desperation)However,like I said,for those who get severely "backed up" it might not be a bad idea.A lot of people on the continent of Europe see the practice as an established and "normal" type of complementary therapy,and not weird or dangerous.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:fecal waste DOES NOT show up on an x-ray.


This statement is


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

I have to agree with Flux on this issue all the way...and on each point as well. I know for a fact that feces does show up on x-ray, its not even a point of conjecture. Like I first said, I really didnt want to be obnoxious or rude, but really, there is nothing natural about forcing huge quantities of water or anything else into your rectum and your colon...especially on a regular basis. The only natural thing to do is to retrain your bowels to act as they were intended to...with proper diet, stress and anxiety reduction, as well as actually taking the time to listen to your body. For sure, there are things that you might have to do to get your colon to retrain to a certain time and environment...but in time, it happens. I know because I went through all of that....


----------



## jb007 (Jun 9, 2002)

As the orginator of this post - OK - here's my final word on Colonics ...They saved my life - I feel like a million bucks each time a I get one - it is then incimbent upon me to treat my body the with great respect in terms of diet. But dealing with stress is still a tough not to crack - that's why I must devote more time each day on stress management through mediation exercises.I've had hundreds, perhaps thousands of colonics over the past 10 years - never had any pain or side effects. But yes, I will asgree that a 90 year old person with a heart condition should probably pass on this procedure.I'm 50 years old and I have people expressing shock over that fact, since many people think I'm in my 30s - its the clean complexion I have from the colonics, drinking lots of distilled water, organic food, yoga, mediatation, accupuncture.I wouldn't trade my lifestyle for any of the so-called surgery and drug-related remedies discussed elswhere on this board.But what I can't figure out is why you people settle for less than what I have. You seem to be content with synthetic compounds and contrived surgical techniques designed to patch together a colon as if it were an old, worn tire with too many miles on it.You may not LIKE my approach - but it has worked like champ for me !!!


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

DGC, I have known a couple people who have been helped for various conditions by colonics. There is a health center down the street from me that offers it.I choose to go a different route, however, as it is not a procedure that I could tolerate. I am glad you have found a combination of things that work for you. I would hope that you could allow other people the same freedom to do so, without judgment.


----------



## jb007 (Jun 9, 2002)

If you review the other posts on this page, I think you'll find there are others who agressively dis-credited the use of colonics - one person simply said "it's just a bad idea." Therein lies the prejudgement you accuse me of.If yuou've tried colonics and don't find it right for you, then so be it. I take issue with those who are strongly aligned with the organized medical community, that they shoot down a suggestion without even trying it first.


----------



## neoguy (Jun 7, 2002)

Hello Douglas(aka, obsessed with feces boy),Regarding your posts about using purified water to clean out your bowels I find your attitudes toward the medical profession quite stereotyped and uninformed.I am a physician and have regularly prescribed high colonic, tap water and fleet enemas to patients with varying degrees of success. Of course this was for medical problems with objective findings rather than IBS for which the diagnosis is based on a patient's reported symptoms and cannot be confirmed by evidence (not unlike a psychiatric disorder, hmmm).This does not mean IBS does not exist. clearly the syndrome (a collection of symptoms with no clear underlying pathophysiology) does exist.The serotonin connection to this functional disorder as well as the high coincidence of psychiatric disorders and the modest clinical response to antidepressants for the uncomfortable visceral syptoms suggest that perhaps you might benefit from pscyhotherapy, psychopharmacology as well as your enemas.


----------



## agalenaved (Jun 9, 2002)

that sounds horrible. i think i'd rather not do that one.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

DCG, there are people everywhere who are close-minded, of course, and who will not even consider something if it's a bit out of the mainstream. However, naming your thread "The ONLY Solution" might have set you up for these kind of responses a bit.I can appreciate your enthusiasm, since it has done so much to help you. It just sounded to me that you were disdainful of those who are trying medical approaches. I hope I misread you.Anyway, thanks for sharing what worked for you.


----------



## jb007 (Jun 9, 2002)

You're right - I'm very anti-organized medicine because I've been sent the wrong road on this problem BY MDs so many times before - it's now very clear to me that this board has very strong, traditional AMA bloodlines.I thought I would encounter more open minds here - but I do agree with some of you that my anti-AMA stance probably fanned the flames a bit.As for the MD who was so offended by my stance that he suggested I might benefit from some form psychotherapy - I'm open to any suggestion you may have, as long as that service / treatment is not dispensed in a hospital that belongs to large managed care network.


----------



## jb007 (Jun 9, 2002)

P.S. Princess Di was a believer in colon hydro-therapy too - she received regular colonics. So does that make her crazy too?


----------



## neoguy (Jun 7, 2002)

Douglas,I appologise if my last post was a bit harsh.You ought not assume that because someone is a physician that he or she is "close-minded". Many utilize off label(not directly approved by the FDA) uses of medications and procedures. Furthermore, there are many nutritionally and naturaceutically oriented physicians. Yes, if you go to a strictly mainstream gastroenterology practice or to a hospital environment you are not going to be accommodated with care outside of the accepted national standards. However, if you do some research you may be able to find a physician who practices Complementary Medicine or who integrates some alternative practices into his or her practice.As for my mentioning of psychotherapy and psychopharm, these modalities may be useful for people with IBS. Especially psychotherapy from a PhD or MD who does psychodynamic therapy. Underlying stressors and issues can contribute to unconfortable muscle tension and visceral sensations (internal such as in the GI tract) and to functional GI problems. I hope my criticism/advice was more useful this time.


----------



## jb007 (Jun 9, 2002)

Thank you doctor - I will sincerely take your advice to heart. Good luck.


----------



## Tanya needs your company (Dec 8, 2001)

Douglas, this is so kind of you to share and try convince other people what helped you. I am chronically constipated since my childhood. I have ried so many laxatives that I started to bleed.l"ll certainly try colonics even though my bowels hurt often. At the same time I'd like to say that what helped you even hundred times might not work for others with the same condition. Thank you again. Neoguy, your comments "obsessed with feces" were more than harsh. They were disrespectfull and arrogant. I think you respect only your own opinion. Good luck! You need it.


----------



## neoguy (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey Tanya,It is unfortunate that you are interpreting my comments as you described even after I appologised to Douglas for my initial statements. A humorous movie to put all this into perspective is "The Road to Wellville" with Matthew Broderick about what were considered cutting edge treatments in the 19th century (among them were colonics).


----------



## Tanya needs your company (Dec 8, 2001)

Dear Neoguy, You remind me of my husband who is very explosive. He'll tell me lots of unpleasant things and then he apologizes. Who needs apologies if he makes you upset? I accept his apologies over and over again. And I forgive you too for "obsessed with feces" Period. Are not we all here in the section'Constipation'? Bye.Tanya.


----------



## michel_campbell (Dec 13, 2001)

Princess Diana may not be the best patient to tout as "ideal." She suffered with bulemia, anorexia and a personality disorder acting itself out through tantrums and attention grabbing suicide attempts. Tacking on to this the fact that she forced gallons of water in and out of her colol regularly seems to fit the bill for her.


----------



## LOSTCODE (Dec 26, 2001)

D.G. I'm about as anti mainstream physician as you after being diagnosed and even treated for GERD which they thought I had but didn't. However, I think neoguy(physician) might be on to something with psychotherapy. I've heard a lot of good things about psychotherapy. I'm a little bit short on the finances and I'm curious if it's possible to have psychotherapy on a tape instead of going to a shrink each time and paying up the wazoo for an hourly rate. If anyone has any more info. on psychotherapy I'd appreciate it if you could post it here. Many thanks in advance. LOSTCODE


----------



## DQ (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks Douglas, I will look into this in my area. I hate the pills too.DEQ


----------



## Tanya needs your company (Dec 8, 2001)

Douglas, thanks to you I will start colonics. It seems very helpful to irrigate the part of our body that is polluted every day. Water has been always healing. I cannot see how it can hurt. High enema with the slippery elm herb saved me of horrible pain. I hate doing it myself. Commentators above, who feel colonics are unnatural,forget that we live in the 21 century. Thousands of people survived, one of them is my husband, who did open heart surgery.This might seem unnatural!. Anyway I'll be looking for an experienced practitioner to do colonics. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

Therapy on a tape is great in many cases...for stress reduction and in many cases anxiety and depression control. Psychotherapy is quite another thing..you need feedback pertinent to your particular situation and condition. There is a melding of minds that must take place in effective psychotherapy....and unfortunately, that is too often NOT the case. Too often, the first step taken is to perscribe an anit-depressant or anti anxiety medication to make it easier to deal with the therapy. I have found that though this may be true, there are so many downsides to psychopharmacological treatments, any such action should be only in the direst of circumstances. Therapy is work...you literally have to work through your life problems..and many times it is unpleasant. But it is effective in many cases when there is a cooperative effort between a patient that is prepared to do what is necessary, and a mental health care giver that is qualified and truly dedicated to the patient and their welfare.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

I'm glad you are well, D.G.!Neoguy; do you have IBS?


----------

